# the new checkpoint and teem brood motors



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

good day all:i've been checking daily to see when the new teem brood and checkpoint motor sites will be up.seems like they're taking forever what gives.also what ever happined to eric soderquist the former guy behind twister motors?thanks for the info and have a great day


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Twister was Mike Walker, last I knew he was totally out of R/C and was doing screen printing (T-Shirts) in the Pomona area of California.

I remember Soderquist having a motor line of his own for a while...back in the early 90's it seems...don't remember much more than that...

CHECKPOINT: That was Big Jim's motor line...is he bringing back the name for his PRODUCTS? ( I see Team CHECKPOINT on the side of the SILVA's car on their web site...)


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I heard Checkpoint had nothing to do with Big Jim, since he sold the company the name isn't his any more.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes I think Pat is correct... Big Jim sold the name to someone... and I vaguely remember something about the Silva's being associated with whoever bought it... 

and for that matter I don't think Team Brood has anything to do with the Checkpoint thing/name either... but they do apparently employe the services of Big Jim.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Steve O'Donnell, is the name of the person who purchased the names of Checkpoint and Team Checkpoint, from Big Jim. Apparently Steve also worked with AE, and may be where he was assoicated to some degree with the Slivas.


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

Duane Silva could post on here and give you guy's more details, as far as i know Duane did the design work on the motors and arm blanks, and they were testing them last year to current,the endbell is really cool with the way the brush hoods are designed.. and will be one of the better mill's out there..

They have a very distinct sound as well

Eric Soderquist use to wind for MIke Walker at twister back in the good o'le dirt oval days,he could build some serious Hp..Then he went on his own for awhile the name escapes me right now.

It use to be Solderquist and Neal MCurdy {Revtech} out west on the oval HP gods, back then..
And then there was Kisbey as well..


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Extreeme motorsports


----------



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

*checkpoint and team brood*

thanks for the info everyone.i know that the new checkpoint motors have nothing to do with the old checkpoint motors.was just wondering when the checkpoint and team brood sites will be up .thanks again and have a great day


----------



## jajnmj (Apr 1, 2004)

*checkpoint*



B-man777 said:


> thanks for the info everyone.i know that the new checkpoint motors have nothing to do with the old checkpoint motors.was just wondering when the checkpoint and team brood sites will be up .thanks again and have a great day


Isn't checkpoint somehow hooked up with custom works now???????????????


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Will they have a 24 degree fixed timing 19t motor available?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Check Point is not hooked up with custom works....custom works has their own motor line called true speed.

-Monti-


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

Checkpoint and br00d are two seperate companies.....we have nothing to do with each other....

Jim sold the checkpoint name to O'donnell....the Silva's helped design a new can/endbell (they are still using the regular sagami blanks for now).

My website is not up yet, as I have not had much luck with web developers.....

Later EddieO


----------



## G-Dizzle (Sep 27, 2005)

www.teamcheckpoint.com


----------



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hi all:thanks for the info,it was maxtec motors that eric soderquist ran after leaving twister. :thumbsup:


----------

